# Shooting range?



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I live north of Columbus. I usually shoot at the range at the Delaware Wildlife area but it is closed. Any ideas where I can sight in a 223?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't help you on where to shoot, but when does Delaware open? March 1st?


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

kparrott154 said:


> Can't help you on where to shoot, but when does Delaware open? March 1st?


Not sure but thinking April.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Briar Rabbit in Zanesville
Thunder Valley around Coshocton


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Been going to Briar Rabbit this winter and it's pretty decent rifle. 500 Yards I believe.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

ODNR3723 said:


> Briar Rabbit in Zanesville
> Thunder Valley around Coshocton


Thanks... pretty far for me.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I believe the Delaware state range reopens in March. Just a week till March 1st.


----------

